# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Researching Hair Transplantation (and the Role of Price in Hair Transplant Surgery)

## tbtadmin

Let’s face it: most of us are not physically or emotionally equipped to peacefully accept our hair loss and seamlessly transition into baldness.* Not every one of us is born with the physical and mental statures of bald iconic legends like Bruce Willis, Vin Diesel, or Chris Daughtry, who can wear the look of baldness [...]

More...

----------

